# what trains are ALL these?



## Rick_C (Jul 31, 2013)

my dad was an avid collector of everything to do with trains, sadly he recently passed away and now i have all his trains which are taking over the garage, 

theres hundreds and i mean hundreds.

i will be selling a few but some are out the boxes and some i cant find on the web, 

so hopefully you guys can help me price them up

thanks in advance

Rick

he liked this one alot





some smaller N gauge ones


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh dear...don't make any big plans with any anticipated windfall from their sale...the only stock one is the green one---probably Fleischmann or Arnold, that should do about $50-60. The pink one...oh dear. The other is someone's fantasy chop, the market will decide them both...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the first one?
I have never seen anything like it? 

Does it run?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, what is the one with the shark or alligator mouth on it? That looks unusual.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

They are definitely all European, that much at least is clear. I don't know too much about European models and prototypes though.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

The small loco with the jaws is a KOF II of the German Railways (DB)

http://www.brawa.de/en/products/h0/...otives/42500-diesel-locomotive-koefii-db.html

I cant tell the manufacturer but they were produced by Trix, Marklin Brawa and probably others.

The last loco is a British Railways 9F 2-10-0 loco produced in the 50's.
Evening Star was the last steam locomotive produced for British Rail.
Most were painted Black except the last which was Green.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BR_standard_class_9F_92220_Evening_Star

I cant tell you what the loco in the middle is .

Hope this helps.
Colin.


----------



## Rick_C (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks very much for your help the one with the teeth runs and is made by Brawa, thats all i know,

supposidly it was a prototype ?

the n gauge ones im going to keep anyway, 

there are so many boxes to go through, tomorrow hopefully i will get some more pictures up.


----------

